# pico fuse identification



## tsl5150 (Apr 5, 2009)

Icaillo, 
I need pico fuse (protector 491010t52) hitachi part azoo421m. is this just a 10A pico II? it has a solid black line on each side of 10K in gold lettering. I ordered it from encompass a month ago and have become completely fed up with them. I ordered a trs from them that cost me $8 for shipping and it still took two months to get it. they charged my card june eighth with the same 8 dollar shipping for a pico fuse that weighs half a gram. still waiting. don't care if it ever shows up if I can order it from digikey and literally recieve it 2 days later everytime.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You don't need it under the Hitachi part number. You can order a pico fuse. The Hitachi parts are usually marked in uA, ie 3000 = 3A.

When you order from Encompass, it is a hit an miss deal. Always specify ship complete with any vendor if you don't want dual shipping charges. Encompass was once Vance Baldwin and TriTronics, two very good vendors. Now that they have merged it has been a disaster and many shops avoid doing business with them. Unfortunately, there are many parts for consumer electronics that you can't get from Digi-Key, Mouser, or other more efficient and reliable suppliers.


----------

